# Stark County, OH Lg Bk/tan Male Pup



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11133863

Picked up as a stray on 6/19. This is gonna be a big dog! He's about 2 months old and weighs 25 lbs. Fees include spay/neuter, rabies, 5 way, bordetella, and license. Cost is 84.00 CASH .Email [email protected] to place a hold on the dog. We take CASH ONLY, no checks, or credit cards. Because most of our dogs in the kennel are strays, we do not have any knowledge about each individual dog's background, so we cannot make any health claims or behavior assurances concerning our dogs. We offer a hold system, but please be advised that more than one person can put a "hold" on the same dog. (The person with the first hold may adopt the dog on the day it can go...72 hrs after its been at the pound; if the first hold doesn't show, the second hold gets the dog, etc) Please call the pound at 330-451-2343 to check on the dog's availability before driving a long distance. Rescue groups with 501(c)3 status can pull a dog for a reduced fee, but must show documentation of non-profit status 


Stark County Dog Warden Department 
Canton 
330-451-2343


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think the shelter is off in their aging of this pup - he's clearly more like 3-4 months old, but he's a gorgeous boy and will be a very handsome grown up given the opportunity!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would think the owner is frantically looking for that sweet pup. Love his "mask"!


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think this is a duplicate thread-


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

This thread is being locked since it is a duplicate.

See --> Thread Link


----------

